# 322 hudson



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

About a month ago i posted that my hudson would run and stop and go in reverse. There was a loose wire on the upper fingers solved but the only issue i still have with it day one when i bought it is. When its running either front pilot or rear trail truck comes off tract looked it. Cant see anything.
Wrong any i dears would be helpful . thanks. Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

First, make sure all your drivers are properly gauged. If they're too narrow,they can through the engine around on the track while running.. And of course, make sure the correct leading trucks are used, and you have the conical spring between the truck and cow-catcher.(spring is part # PA8887). The correct front truck should be the cast truck, not the sheet metal truck.(part # XA10012)..You can also use auto wheel weights to weigh down the front truck if all things are right, and it's still de-railing. Also, try another truck.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i will ck it out i did ck the dime ck is fine i did notice the rear trail truck slides easy side to side. Thanks how you been. 
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok i will ck it out i did ck the dime ck is fine i did notice the rear trail truck slides easy side to side. Thanks how you been.
> Al


Good enough my friend, above dirt, as they say,lol!


----------

